# Denver and Rio Grande "Raton" pulls into Grizzly Flats



## KeithRB (Sep 25, 2015)

New Piko buildings. Next step is to finish the waterfall and tunnel.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

I have the Eureka version.......amazing and beautiful locos, indeed.


----------

